# Gravity Boots- WOW!



## snake (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone used an inversion table or gravity boots? Is there any harm that could come from there use?

I have an old set of gravity boots that I just started to use again. I have some discomfort in my hip area from years of heavy squatting. When I hang for about a minute, I get a serious pop in my lower lumbar around the sacrum area. I can really feel it pop into place. When I’m done, it’s like I could go run 5 miles; what a difference.


----------



## lightweight (Jun 11, 2014)

Not a doctor. ( disclaimer). I have spondylolisthesis in my lower back and my pain doctor told me that it could work for me to relieve pain. For me it didn't and we stuck to injections.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 11, 2014)

Just don't use it too much.
Maybe 2 to 3 times a week for 5 mind or so. You can over use it...don't want that.


----------



## snake (Jun 11, 2014)

lightweight said:


> Not a doctor. ( disclaimer). I have spondylolisthesis in my lower back and my pain doctor told me that it could work for me to relieve pain. For me it didn't and we stuck to injections.



Sorry to hear that didn't work. Ya, I have had Cortisone injections in the hip, SI joint and facet joint under imaging (that sucked!). Nothing worked but the gravity boots give me relief right away. My pain is not debilitating; it's more like an ache or stiffness.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I've used an inversion table quite a bit in the past.
They'y feel weird as hell when you can feel your spine start to decompress. It's funny, you can almost feel yourself "growing" a little.

I doubt there will be any long term effects of inversion therapy.


----------

